#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Δήλωση ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας ή ως μισθωτός;

## panos_tester

Εϊμαι Μηχ/γος Μηχ/κός και απασχολούμαι με δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσιών σε πελάτες μου με τους οποίους έχω συμβάσεις (και μάλιστα με τον ένα κάνω >75% του τζίρου μου) . 
Μπορώ να επιλέξω αν θα υποβάλλω τη δήλωση εισοδήματος ωςμισθωτός ή ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας?
Το ρωτάω αυτό γιατί κάνοντας δοκιμές με την υποβολή στο TAxisnet είδα ότι με συμφέρει καλύτερα ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας. (Μια διευκρίνηση. Κόβω δελτία παροχής στα οποία περιλαμβάνονται και τα έξοδα μετακίνησης που πραγματοποιώ- βενζίνες, εισιτήρια κλπ). Επειδή μαζεύονται αρκετά ανεβάζουν το έσοδό μου (χωρίς αντικειμενικά να είναι το πραγματικό εισόδημα). Αν πάω λοιπόν με την κλίμακα των μισθωτών θα φορολογηθώ αρκετά ψηλότερα σε σχέση με το αν από το έσοδο αυτό αφαιρούσα τα έξοδα (ως ελέυθερος επαγγελματίας). 
Θα ήθελα την πολύτιμη συμβουλή σας.
Με εκτίμηση

----------

